# Tampa 5/18



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I went out this morning on the yak because my copperhead is at the honda shop having some things done to my motor by the way it still has not seen water  . Any how its been a few weeks since Ive been out so I wanted to go try my red fish hole and see whats going down. I was able to land seven reds today 31 inches being the smallest all the rest were 33 and 34 inch pigs. I also manage to pick up 2 keeper trout which I let go. My buddy that was with me also landed a 32 inch red and a little jack. Not a bad day out  and we also lost 3 big reds    a few pics


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

this was the big boy today just over 34


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

right on, nice reds.

whats up with your honda??


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

it was a cl buy so when I took it to honda to have them go over it they found some bad seals in the lower end and a bent shift rod. Which thats no big deal but the shift rod is on back order untill next week as soon as thats in Iam ready to roll


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Beauty reds! Good work and some good numbers.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice work on the reds, I really like the sunshade too.


----------

